# Popup



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I keep getting this popup each time my computer starts up and also a few times during the day and a black box behind it. The one were you go to cmd:run. I just click cancel and it goes away for a while but comes back again. How do I fix this so it won't pop up again?

*C:\users\Frank\appdata\local\browerextensions\client.exeâ.*


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

My guess is that you have a toolbar or some browser add-on.
For starters:
I would check the browser to see what add-ons it had and remove or disable the ones I wasn't using.
Then I would run Malwarebytes to scan for the usual suspects
Then I would start/run msconfig and check the contents of startup and win.ini

if need be, I would go deeper, but the above should resolve it.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Harry Chickpea said:


> My guess is that you have a toolbar or some browser add-on.
> For starters:
> I would check the browser to see what add-ons it had and remove or disable the ones I wasn't using.
> Then I would run Malwarebytes to scan for the usual suspects
> ...


 The only add on I have is shockwave flash object and windows media player. I don't have Malwarebytes, I have Norton. not sure how to do this or what to look for-*Then I would start/run msconfig and check the contents of startup and win.ini

*


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

web search for Malwarebytes, download and follow instructions.
Don't know which version of Windows you are using, but if you hit the Windows flag key on the keyboard, it brings up the start screen. There is generally a "run" command there, where you can type in MSCONFIG and look around to see what is happening on startup


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

IMO, this one is even better than malwarebytes. I use both on occasion but this one finds more.
http://www.superantispyware.com/


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

You many not have any malware in your system. I'm reading that this can be a leftover from the RocketTab malware after it's been removed. To stop it, navigate to this directory:

C:\windows\system32\tasks

Search that directory for any file name containing the string 'rocket'. Delete any that you find, then restart your computer. That should stop it.

IMPORTANT: DO NOT DELETE the RTKCPL file. This is a Windows file.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I am using windows 8. How do I get to the system32\task? When I ran the malawarebytes, it found and deleted something called Spigot.A. I have not had that popup since. Maybe tomorrow when I turn the computer on it might pop up again.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> I have Norton.


Just last week I cleaned up the worst-infected computer I've ever seen. It was running Norton, which had always been keep fully updated since new, but had let a couple hundred malwares through. I uninstalled Norton, cleaned it up with Malwarebytes, and installed Avast. I'd suggest you do the same.


----------



## popscott (Oct 6, 2004)

Just curious&#8230;.. Has anyone tried the free Microsoft Security Essentials?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

popscott said:


> Just curiousâ¦.. Has anyone tried the free Microsoft Security Essentials?


 It is on my computer but I have not used it. Will this work if Norton is installed and running?

I have not had the popup since malwarebytes found Spigot.A and deleted from my conputer.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

frank b said:


> It is on my computer but I have not used it. Will this work if Norton is installed and running?
> 
> I have not had the popup since malwarebytes found Spigot.A and deleted from my conputer.


 ............Uninstall Norton as per previous recommendation ! I use Webroot........very highly rated antivirus program , cost $19.95 for one computer ! , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Testing


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I agree with the other 2 posters. Uninstall Norton and get an anti-virus that is actually effective. I would suggest AVT or Avast both have free versions (but will try to get you to install the paid version).

What do you call a computer with Norton or McAfee on it? 
Virused.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I downloaded Malwarebytes and the free version will expire in a couple of days. Is there a free version that won't expire?

Also, is this the Avast you are talking about?

http://avast.anti-virus-download.com/


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

frank b said:


> Also, is this the Avast you are talking about?
> http://avast.anti-virus-download.com/


Who knows? The domain info is proxied so you can't see who owns the site. Download it directly from Avast's site. If you Google 'avast', it's almost always the first site that pops up.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Use the top green Download button

http://download.cnet.com/Avast-Free...0019223.html?part=dl-85737&subj=dl&tag=button


----------

